# Ghosting macbook pro retina



## macaby (27 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon macbook pro retira vendredi (2,6ghz, 16go dam et 256 SSD). Jusque là pas de problème.

Hier je me suis rendu compte en ouvrant dans lauchpad le dossier "autres" et en le refermant que j'avais le dock qui apparaissait sur le haut et ce uniquement avec la intel HD 4000.

De plus en forçant uniquement la HD 4000 avec gfx j'ai des plantages : iphoto ne s'ouvrent pas ou impossible de faire défiler les photos (il me remet toujours la première), échec ne s'ouvrent pas.
Et impossible de faire rebasculer vers la GT650, je suis obliger de redémarrer.

il met en plus plus d'une minute à s'éteindre (le macbook pro classique d'un collègue avec hdd met bien moins de temps que ça).

Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP ? J'espère que ce ne sera pas SAV car vu le temps que j'ai attendu mon mac (pb de commande...)

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (27 Août 2012)

macaby a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon macbook pro retira vendredi (2,6ghz, 16go dam et 256 SSD). Jusque là pas de problème.
> 
> ...




go SAV pour un changement n'hesite pas


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

macaby a dit:


> Hier je me suis rendu compte en ouvrant dans lauchpad le dossier "autres" et en le refermant que j'avais le dock qui apparaissait sur le haut et ce uniquement avec la intel HD 4000.


Pourrais tu éclaircir ce point s'il te plaît parce que j'ai un peu de mal à bien saisir ce qui tu veux dire


----------



## macaby (27 Août 2012)

Alors voilà : quand je suis sur la HD 4000, j'ouvre le lauchpad et le dossier "autres". Je referme le dossier autre et sur le haut de l'écran des trainées un peu grise apparaissent, je refait le même chose et en le refermant le dock apparait en transparence sur le haut.

En faisant exactement la même chose sur la GT650m je n'ai pas ce souci là. 

Bizarre , Suis-je le seul à avoir ce souci uniquement sur la HD4000 ? Ou est-ce l'écran qui déconne ?


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Ça ressemble plus à un problème de la puce Intel qu'à un problème d'écran là. Faudrait peut être que tu lances un Hardware Test.


----------



## macaby (27 Août 2012)

Alors je sais pas comment on fait pour réaliser un test hardware. Sinon j'ai appelé Apple care qui m'a dit de réinitialiser la pram et le smc je crois. Est ce que cela va vraiment régler mon problème ? Dans tous les cas je ne serais ça que ce soir.   Merci de votre aide, forum super actif.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Ce que tu as mis plus haut c'est une capture d'écran ?



Comment veux tu que du ghosting apparaisse sur une capture d'écran ?!!!

Si ça apparait sur une capture d'écran ça n'est pas du ghosting, c'est tout au plus un bug d'affichage. Le ghosting c'est matériel, un problème avec la dalle de l'écran...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------




macaby a dit:


> Alors je sais pas comment on fait pour réaliser un test hardware. Sinon j'ai appelé Apple care qui m'a dit de réinitialiser la pram et le smc je crois. Est ce que cela va vraiment régler mon problème ? Dans tous les cas je ne serais ça que ce soir.   Merci de votre aide, forum super actif.


Aucune nécessité de faire quoi que ce soit pour ce problème qui n'en est pas un 

Quant à gfxcardstatus, je ne sais pas si il a été mis à jour pour supporter les derniers MBP dont le Retina donc je ne peux te répondre.

EDIT : Après vérification, il l'est à partir de la v2.2.1. Vérifie d'abord d'avoir installé la bonne version


----------



## Vinky (27 Août 2012)

marche parfaitement sur le retina le gfxcardstatus


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Reste à voir s'il a installé la bonne version


----------



## macaby (27 Août 2012)

Pour répondre, j'ai bien la dernière version de gfx. Et oui c'est bien une capture d'écran mais je comprends pas d'où vient le problème. Peut être la puce intel ???


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Ce que je comprends pas bien c'est en quoi tu considère cela comme un problème, au pire c'est un bug d'affichage. Ça n'a aucune importance et aucune conséquence. Si la puce Intel avait un problème ça se manifesterais aussi autrement.

Pour gfxcardstatus, tu devrais le désinstaller complètement, redémarrer et tenter une réinstallation.

Et pour être sur que ton Mac n'a rien, tu fais un hardware test. Tu appuies sur D en continu au démarrage jusqu'à la pomme sur fond gris et tu suis les instructions


----------



## grimick (27 Août 2012)

je trouve qu il faudrait quand meme trouver d ou ca vient .

sur un portable à ce prix ..un bug d affichage pareil ca peut etre genant meme si c est pas la fin du monde .

ca et le probleme d extinction qui met une minute ..y a quand meme un loup ...perso je demanderais un echange direct.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, via l'AHT, on est en présence de 2 problèmes logiciels. Demander un échange de la machine par le même modèle pour des problèmes logiciels sans avoir identifié un seul défaut matériel ? Ça n'aurait aucun sens...

Entre le fait que certains en arrivent à penser qu'ils ont du ghosting, d'autres qui demandent des remplacements de machines sans avoir rien identifié, et j'en passe, on en arrive à une épidémie de paranoïa déclenchée par quelques problèmes réels qui font croire à pleins de récents acheteurs qu'ils sont nécessairement touchés. Un peu de sérieux !


----------



## macaby (27 Août 2012)

Je ne suis pas parano mais ça fait mon troisième mac qui posent problème (un problème d'écran et une erreur dans ma commande).

Je trouve juste qu'à ce prix là on est en droit d'avoir une machine qui marche (mon ancien pc n'a pas ce problème là, bon ok il en a d'autres...).

Est-ce qu'une remise à neuf du système d'exploitation pourrait régler mes problèmes ?

Je viens de faire une deuxième extinction de force : iphoto ne s'ouvrait plus, plus moyen de changer de carte graphique...

C'est pénible à ce prix là. Mais je suis d'accord, ça ne sert à rien de changer de machine sans connaître le problème.

je suis preneur de toute aide et vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

Tu as fais le Apple Hardware Test comme détaillé plus haut ?

Sinon on est bien d'accord sur le fait que nous sommes en droit d'attendre d'un machine proposée à ce tarif qu'elle fonctionne correctement, mais pour le moment nous sommes en présence de problèmes logiciels particuliers dont on a pas trouvé la cause et qui ne s'appliquent pas à tous les possesseurs de MBP Retina donc on ne peut pas l'imputer à Apple


----------



## macaby (27 Août 2012)

Je vais faire le test et je vous tiens au courant. Merci à tous


----------



## macaby (28 Août 2012)

Bon voilà, j'ai fait le hardware test (court et long), il a bien chauffé et ventilé (ça fait bizarre de le  voir chaud comme ça) et aucun problème de ce coté là. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que depuis que j'ai fait le hardware test ça ne le fait plus (du moins pour l'instant ). Bizarre quand même ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Entre le fait que certains en arrivent à penser qu'ils ont du ghosting, d'autres qui demandent des remplacements de machines sans avoir rien identifié, et j'en passe, on en arrive à une épidémie de paranoïa déclenchée par quelques problèmes réels qui font croire à pleins de récents acheteurs qu'ils sont nécessairement touchés. Un peu de sérieux !



Salut Boris,

Je suis désolé, mais pour moi, il y a bien une véritable pandémie touchant les dalles LG.

Même sur des machines fraîchement sorties des usines (semaines 33 ou 34) le « ghost » se manifeste en 5 minutes montre en main en suivant le processus (ou l&#8217;application permettant d&#8217;accélérer le phénomène) décrit sur le forum officiel d&#8217;Apple, et le plus inquiétant pour moi, sont les utilisateurs qui pensaient être à l&#8217;abri en testant intensivement leurs écrans pendant les 14 premiers jours ont vu des traces de « ghost » apparaître au bout d&#8217;un mois d&#8217;utilisation dite « normal »...

En ce qui me concerne et cela n&#8217;engage évidemment que moi, je vais en recommander un autre exemplaire d&#8217;ici un mois, si j&#8217;ai une dalle LG,  je le retourne et si c&#8217;est encore le cas, j&#8217;opterai pour un classqiue avec une dalle HD.


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

Tout a fait d'accord j'ai reçu le miens le 10 août dalle lg. J'ai fais le test de mac rumor, j'ai une rémanence d'image...


----------



## Arlekin (28 Août 2012)

Et ben avec tous les avis j'espères vraiment découvrir une dalle Samsung sur mon MBPr de base, en rentrant chez moi le 31 :hein:


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

@Darkinho : 
Quelle est la méthode exactement ?
Si tu as le lien, je ferais un test plus poussé et voir ce que donne ma dalle LG.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> @Darkinho :
> Quelle est la méthode exactement ?
> Si tu as le lien, je ferais un test plus poussé et voir ce que donne ma dalle LG.



Voilà

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4034848?start=1740&tstart=0

L'url permettant le téléchargement de l'application

http://www.mediafire.com/?1jwh6o6ql1wmiww

Bonne chance !


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

Merci, j'ai téléchargé.
Je vais testé.


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

Tiens nous au courant. Normalement tu verras les lignes du damier sur ton fond gris, regarde bien c'est pas au évident à voir mais tu les vois normalement.


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

J'ai testé.
Elles apparaissent.
C'est très léger et il faut mettre la luminosité à fond.
Elles durent par contre 2 à 3 secondes puis disparaissent complètement.
Il faut les voir vite sinon je les remarque pas vraiment.

Dois-je prendre rendez-vous auprès d'un génius (J'ai un joint ventrue, ça peut servir) ?


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

Moi elles mettent un peu plus de temps à disparaître.
Perso j'ai appelé Apple et ils m'ont dis d'aller dans un revendeur agrée.
Du coup j'ai déposé mon mac en expliquant la manipulation pour voir le problème.


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

Merci pour le lien.

Bon, j'irai demain matin à l'Apple Store de Lyon. j'habite à 800M c'est proche.
Ils m'ont dit de passer, pour constater et voir ce qu'ils peuvent me proposer.

Sinon à part ça, pas l'ombre d'un souci.
Et mes fonds d'écrans habituels ne me permettent pas de voir cette effet.
Je vais faire une sauvegarde complète avant de le déplacer demain.


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

Oui exactement pareil, je constate le défaut que avec ce test sinon j'ai pas eu ce problème. Mais faut mieux le renvoyer parce que sa risque de s'accentuer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2012)

Désolé, peut-être aurais-je dû m&#8217;abstenir d&#8217;ouvrir cette discussion, je vous souhaite tout de même des nouvelles rassurantes.

Apple semble avoir légèrement resserré la vis concernant les échanges standards contrairement aux deux premiers mois, et décrit même le problème comme étant une caractéristique normale des dalles IPS...


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

Problème normal c'est à dire ? oO


----------



## eryllion (28 Août 2012)

Pourquoi ?
J'ai enfin pu constaté un souci que je ne remarquais pas et je vais peut être pouvoir y remédier avant que cela me pose plus de souci.


Mais bon c'est pas gênant dans mon cas, on verra bien demain.
Si ils font l'échange direct et que je repars avec un nouveau modèle (sans soucis), je ferais le changement.

Sinon, je verrai à le changer (avec attente) ou non.

Si il y a de l'attente, mon "joint venture" me permet d'avoir une machine de remplacement de plus.

Edit: Oups de postes de retard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2012)

Darkinho a dit:


> Problème normal c'est à dire ? oO



Que le fait d'observer ce type d'anomalie est en fait une caractéristique normale des écrans IPS..


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

Euh c'est pas trop normal sur les dalles samsung on observe pas le problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2012)

Darkinho a dit:


> Euh c'est pas trop normal sur les dalles samsung on observe pas le problème.



je suis bien d'accord


----------



## Darkinho (28 Août 2012)

On verra bien ce qu'ils font pour le mien, mais pour 2000&#8364; la machine doit être nickel point final.


----------



## Boris 41 (28 Août 2012)

Un ghost de 3 secondes ça n'a rien d'un vrai ghost, un vrai ghost ça marque l'écran durablement voire définitivement


----------



## eryllion (29 Août 2012)

Je parle surtout plus de rémanence que de ghost.
Et ce n'est pas visible pour ma part sauf en faisant les tests sur fond gris.
Une fenêtre tel que "Eclipse" par exemple laisse une trace plus longue à disparaitre ( environ 1 minute quand même ).

Mais avec mon fond d'écran classique ce n'est pas gênant.
On verra ce qu'ils me disent à l'Apple Store.

Ils veulent voir ce que c'est.
Et dixit celui que j'ai eu, la vérification permettra de noter dans mon historique Joint Venture que j'ai signalé et fait constaté ce problème le plus tôt, si cela venait à empirer par la suite.

Je serai pas contre de le conserver car c'est une machine sans problème, qui ne chauffe pas trop.

Bref, je verrai demain.


----------



## DOuggy (29 Août 2012)

L'application ne fonctionne pas sur le mien: application venant d'un développeur non identifié


----------



## Anouanou (29 Août 2012)

J'ai telechargé cette application mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris comment l'on s'en sert et quelles sont les manips a faire, quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp?


----------



## freefalling (29 Août 2012)

Application téléchargée : en même pas 3 minutes je pouvais non seulement voir le damier sur le fond gris, mais également mon dock et ses icônes :affraid: ! Je pouvais parfaitement lire la date de Calendrier (iCal) par exemple.
Après seulement 6min de test, il faut environ 2 minutes pour que le damier disparaisse, mais le dock est toujours visible. :modo:

Clairement un retour à l'Apple Store dès que possible !


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

2 minutes c'est beaucoup effectivement et clairement pas acceptable. Je vais voir à la longue ce que ça donne de mon côté mais ça m'agacerait d'avoir à faire une énième fois un changement de dalle pour des problèmes de qualité ou de durée de vie, j'en ai déjà 3 à mon actif chez Dell sur un Inspiron 1720 (remboursé au bout d'un an grâce à la garantie légale de conformité), 1 sur mon MBPu 2008 et 1 sur mon MBPu 2010. Je les collectionne quoi...


----------



## Tox (29 Août 2012)

Autant dans le cas de tes deux précédents Mac, tu as joué de malchance (à moins qu'en 2008 tu aies choisi les premiers Unibody), autant avec le Retina et sa conception d'avant-garde, tu prends le risque classique d'essuyer les plâtres d'une révision 1 Apple.

A part ça, de mon expérience, les retours en SAV sont quand même chose fréquente dans les trois ans pour un MacBook.


----------



## thepretender57 (29 Août 2012)

Je me joins à votre discussion car moi même j'ai étais frappé par ce problème. Disposant d'une dalle LG j'ai remarqué des traces du dock visible au démarrage par exemple, sur itunes, même sur le dashbord on pouvait apercevoir le contour d'une fenêtre mais  malheureusement les traces ne disparaissaient plus . J'ai donc contacté le sav qui après avoir fait plusieurs test ma donné l'adresse d'un revendeur agrée le plus proche de chez moi pour le ramener afin de remplacer la dalle .
Je l'ai déposé chez eux le 24 août je n'ai donc plus qu'a attendre. Ils 'm'ont dit que sa prendra une dizaine de jours car lécran retina étant récent il faut attendre un peu pour recevoir la pièce.
Je croise les doigts pour avoir une dalle Samsung cette fois . Je vous tiendrais au courant de la suite . 
Je conseil à tous ceux qui ont une dalle LG de faire le maximum de test pour être sur qu'il n'auront pas de soucis plus tard et donc de faire changer la dalle au plus vite .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2012)

thepretender57 a dit:


> Je conseil à tous ceux qui ont une dalle LG de faire le maximum de test pour être sur qu'il n'auront pas de soucis plus tard et donc de faire changer la dalle au plus vite .



Que pensez-vous de l'écran mat HD de la gamme classique&#8201;? :rateau:
Sérieusement, je commence à être de plus en plus frileux avec le Retina, je n&#8217;ai pas envie d&#8217;en retourner 3 ou 4... (et j&#8217;ai déjà la rolls des écrans, un Nec SpectraView 271 :love


----------



## macaby (29 Août 2012)

Pour en revenir à mon souci : 
J'ai contacté l'apple care et j'ai fait les manips suivantes avec eux : 
-réinitialisation Pram et smc
- Réinitialisation du système ( réinstallation sans perte des programmes)

Après tout ça, le dock qui apparait en haut en ouvrant et fermant le dossier "autre" dans lauchpad est toujours présent de façon aléatoire et ce uniquement avec la carte HD4000.
Sinon de manière aléatoire il met 2minutes à s'éteindre puis la fois d'après 4s.

Voici ma liste de programme installés : vlc, gfx, microsoft office 2011 (powerpoint, excel et word), la suite adobe CS6 (toutes les appuis sauf les appuis liées au développement flash), java et flashplayer.

Ma config : MPPr 2,6ghz, 16go ram et 256SSD

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anouanou (29 Août 2012)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la manip a faire pour tester la dalle?


----------



## eryllion (29 Août 2012)

Je suis passé à l'Apple Store ce matin.
Il m'a fallu un peu de temps avant que les rémanences n'apparaissent, elle ne durait pas assez longtemps.
Il a vérifié le modèle de Dalle et m'a dit de le changer, car même si ce n'est pas gênant en utilisation courante pour l'instant, la machine doit voir un affichage parfait.

Du coup il a commandé la pièce et me rappelle dès qu'elle arrive. En attendant je conserve le macbook et je le déposerai le jour du remplacement.

Je suis content de garder mon mac en attendant et que seule la dalle soit remplacé.


----------



## Darkinho (29 Août 2012)

La chance moi ils m'ont dis que cétait normal si on laissé une photo 15 minutes...


----------



## DOuggy (30 Août 2012)

J'ai fait le test. Damier affiché 2 minutes. Ghost 2 minutes.
Les pages internet apparaissent sur le Dashbord ss forme de fond blanc et les contours de couleur.


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

Voilà, je reviens vers vous car mon problème persiste toujours et ce uniquement avec la HD4000. Et chose bizarre quand je change la résolution et que je la mets en 1280*800, ça le fait beaucoup moins.

Problème matériel ou logicielle ?


----------



## Anouanou (30 Août 2012)

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment fait t'on le test, car je n'ai toujours pas compris :/

Merci.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

macaby a dit:


> Voilà, je reviens vers vous car mon problème persiste toujours et ce uniquement avec la HD4000. Et chose bizarre quand je change la résolution et que je la mets en 1280*800, ça le fait beaucoup moins.
> 
> Problème matériel ou logicielle ?


Ton problème est un bug logiciel, il n'y a strictement rien de matériel sinon il serait impossible de l'avoir au screen.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------




Anouanou a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment fait t'on le test, car je n'ai toujours pas compris :/
> 
> Merci.


http://www.mediafire.com/?1jwh6o6ql1wmiww

Tu télécharges, tu pousses la luminosité à fonds, tu lances, tu attends 15 minutes (sans regarder ton écran) et à la fin tu regarde le fond gris pour voir si le damier est toujours présent et combien de temps il reste.

J'ai fait le test, effectivement j'ai un peu de ghosting mais qui part assez rapidement sauf sur certaines parties de la dalle.


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

Mais penses-tu que c'est dû à un de mes programmes (adobe cs6, gfx, vlc, microsoft office) ou qu'il faille que je fasse une clean installe ?


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Non je ne le pense pas, pour moi ça n'est même pas un problème. Maintenant par acquis de conscience tu peux toujours tenter une clean install si tu as du temps devant toi


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

je comprends mais c'est juste qu'à ce prix là, c'est chiant.  Et je pense qu'une clean installe doit prendre pas mal de temps (en dehors des mes logiciels à installer).
Si c'est un problème logiciel, la clean install devrait résoudre le problème non ?


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Si c'est bien un bug logiciel ça n'a rien à voir avec la machine et son prix...


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

Certes, je suis d'accord. Mais le seul moyen pour en avoir le coeur net c'est de faire une clean installe non ?


----------



## esam74 (30 Août 2012)

J'apporte ma piere à l'édifice, j'ai fais le test avec le programme aus damiers, quasiment aucune rémanence. Et en ouvrant une photo grise j'ai pu voir les parties blanches de mon fond d'écran! 
Content de le changer mon retina!
(Dalle lg)


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Pour le moment j'ai bien peut que ça ne change rien, d'après les forums Apple les Samsung ne sont plus utilisés en production... Info qui reste à vérifier évidemment.


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

Je repose ma question, penses-tu que la clean install resolve mon pb ?? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Tu ne le sauras qu'une fois faite, je ne peux pas te l'affirmer... Je ne connais pas l'origine de ce bug graphique.


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

Ok. Et pour faire une clean install c'est bien cette méthode la :
À l'allumage pomme +r
Puis formatage de la partition
Puis restauration depuis la partition recovery

C'est bien ça ? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

http://www.ohmymac.fr/mountain-lion-pas-a-pas-pour-faire-une-installation-propre-clean-install/

Une clé USB bootable ça marche bien et ça peut être réutilisé le jour où tu as un pépin (à condition d'avoir une clé à garder uniquement pour ça).


----------



## Anouanou (30 Août 2012)

J'ai un "ghost" qui dure 3min08 secondes, c'est grave?

Et mon "result code" est le suivant: T11459T2308P1G5aBd4I0


Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillé de faire?


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

Pour le moment rien, ce logiciel a tendant à provoquer des ghosts. Les ghosts se constatent en utilisation courante, c'est là qu'ils sont gênants et justifient une demande d'intervention.


----------



## Anouanou (30 Août 2012)

Et si je demande un changement de Macbook, a t'on avis je peux esperer quelque chose ? 

Acheté sur le Store online le 2 juillet, recu le 1er aout. J'ai donc dépassé les 14 jours.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Août 2012)

D'une part tu n'obtiendras pas de remplacement complet de la machine, tout au plus un changement de dalle. Mais en plus il est plus que probable que tu récupère une dalle LG/Sharp comme celle que tu as actuellement, donc le mieux de laisser passer un petit temps pour voir si tu en souffres en utilisation courante. Si c'est le cas tu pourras demander le changement de dalle, en attendant je te le déconseille car ça fait un démontage et une immobilisation de ta machine pour un résultat plus qu'incertain


----------



## Anouanou (30 Août 2012)

D'accord, mais en cas de problème, si ça survient entre la date d'achat et l'année d'Apple Care, tout problème matériel est pris en charge?



EDIT: Merci pour tes réponses rapides !


----------



## macaby (30 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> http://www.ohmymac.fr/mountain-lion-pas-a-pas-pour-faire-une-installation-propre-clean-install/
> 
> Une clé USB bootable ça marche bien et ça peut être réutilisé le jour où tu as un pépin (à condition d'avoir une clé à garder uniquement pour ça).



Alors j'ai une petite question : puis je effacer la partition hdd  pour faire la clean install et se recrera t elle lors de la réinstallation. ? Pourrais je re télécharger la suite iLife gratuitement ?


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Lucasvolpi (31 Août 2012)

Bonjour commen on fais pour savoire la marq de la dal


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2012)

macaby a dit:


> Alors j'ai une petite question : puis je effacer la partition hdd  pour faire la clean install et se recrera t elle lors de la réinstallation. ? Pourrais je re télécharger la suite iLife gratuitement ?


Laisses tomber ta réinstallation je viens d'arriver à reproduire ton bug d'affichage, sur la carte nVidia, mais cette fois avec le dossier d'une autre page de mon Launchpad qui apparaissait comme ton Dock. C'est du bug d'affichage ni plus ni moins, une réinstallation ne résoudra pas ce bug. Seule une mise à jour du système le fera, encore faut t'il que ça soit remonté à Apple et que ça soit réellement considéré comme un bug 

Si tu te décides quand même à faire une réinstallation, tu effaces la partition 'Macintosh HD' en choisissant comme format 'Mac OS étendu (journalisé)' (ça efface la partition, ça ne la supprime pas), et au moment de lancer l'installation du la choisi comme destination.

Pour iLife si tu les as bien liés à ton compte dans le Mac App Store, c'est oui


----------



## eryllion (31 Août 2012)

Eh bien, j'ai déposé ce matin et récupéré cette après-midi en Apple Store.
La dalle a été changé.

Je suis resté plusieurs minutes avec le gars pour tester le damier et rien, pas de traces.
J'ai testé des fenètres en flash (j'avais des traces énormes sur les sites en flash) et pareils pas de traces.
La dalle est sans doute une LG, faut que je vérifie.

En tout cas, je ne regrette pas le changement. 

Mon Joint Venture a servi, je n'ai eu aucune attente et le remplacement de la Dalle a été fait dans la journée.


----------



## macaby (31 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, je reviens vers vous pour faire le compte rendu : j'ai fait une clean install et le problème persiste toujours voire plus mais toujours uniquement avec la carte HD4000.

Dans tous les cas, la garantie et d'un an (je pars 15j en haute montagne), donc j'irai dans un apple store en revenant.

Donc le problème peut très bien venir de mountain lion comme du processeur. Si d'autres personne peuvent me dire c'est avec plaisir


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Août 2012)

macaby a dit:


> Donc le problème peut très bien venir de mountain lion comme du processeur.


Tu vas pas en démordre c'est dingue ! 

Tu as vu mon dernier message, je te dis que j'ai eu un truc similaire sur mon Launchpad avec la carte nVidia (un dossier d'une autre page du Launchpad, pas le Dock). Mais c'est un bug graphique, donc un problème graphique qui apparait aussi sur les autres bécanes... Ça n'est pas un défaut !


----------



## Darkinho (1 Septembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Eh bien, j'ai déposé ce matin et récupéré cette après-midi en Apple Store.
> La dalle a été changé.
> 
> Je suis resté plusieurs minutes avec le gars pour tester le damier et rien, pas de traces.
> ...



Tu sais la marque de ta nouvelle dalle ? Merci d'avance


----------



## eryllion (1 Septembre 2012)

J'ai retrouvé la ligne de commande.
C'est une LG/Sharp d'après le code .

Je le teste depuis hier. Et tout va bien.
Ce qui importe pour moi, ce n'est pas la marque mais le fait que les effets de rémanences ne soient plus présente et que je conserve le reste de ma machine (pas de surchauffe, pas de bugs etc...) .


----------



## Darkinho (1 Septembre 2012)

A voir avec le temps si ça revient pas


----------



## eryllion (1 Septembre 2012)

Oui, en effet, je surveille.
Sur la dalle précédente, je l'avais dès le départ sur un site en flash (fond uni) mais je pensais que c'était flash et Chrome donc je ne m'en inquiétais pas plus que ça.

Je le voyait de temps à autre mais je pensais à un effet normal, ce n'était pas aussi gênant.
De plus je n'ai pas un fond uni d'habitude.
Là j'ai rien, je vais aller un cierge, touché du bois, croisé les doigts .

Ils m'ont dit ( Apple Store ) que si je voyais un autre souci du genre de le signaler de suite.


----------



## DOuggy (1 Septembre 2012)

Moi j'ai un ghost des pages safari lorsque je bascule vers le dashboard et en faisant le test du damier, mais jamais sur le bureau, même avec une photo très sombre en fond d'écran.


----------



## Darkinho (2 Septembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Oui, en effet, je surveille.
> Sur la dalle précédente, je l'avais dès le départ sur un site en flash (fond uni) mais je pensais que c'était flash et Chrome donc je ne m'en inquiétais pas plus que ça.
> 
> Je le voyait de temps à autre mais je pensais à un effet normal, ce n'était pas aussi gênant.
> ...



Moi le mien va être échangé je le reçois mercredi j'espère que ça sera bon. Par contre du coup t'as pas laissé le fond gris foncé ? Parce que il y a que avec ce fond qu'on voit ce problème.


----------



## eryllion (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Si jai le fond gris depuis le remplacement vendredi.
Je vais le remettre en fond classique je pense .
Je l'avais aussi en passant sur la dashboard et parfois en changeant de fond d'écran (avec une image vers un fond uni) il conservait la trace de l'ancien en transparence.
Depuis vendredi je n'ai rien et je vais revenir sur un fond classique.

Si il revenait plus tard, j'avertirai l'Apple Store.

Du coup maintenant, ma machine est parfaite. Un pur régal  
Bon courage pour l'attente.


----------



## Darkinho (2 Septembre 2012)

eryllion a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si jai le fond gris depuis le remplacement vendredi.
> Je vais le remettre en fond classique je pense .
> ...



Merci, peut être qu'ils ont corrigé le problème


----------



## Darkinho (4 Septembre 2012)

Bon bah j'ai reçu une dalle samsung


----------



## eryllion (4 Septembre 2012)

Salut.

Si tu n'as plus de soucis c'est l'essentiel.


----------



## Arlekin (4 Septembre 2012)

Darkinho a dit:


> Bon bah j'ai reçu une dalle samsung



Espérons que tu n'ai pas de soucis avec plus tard


----------



## Darkinho (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui a priori c'est réglé


----------



## toutoutou (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Je fais partie des malchanceux dont la dalle retina est de la marque LG et les défauts se sont confirmés pour moi aussi. Apparitions de ghosting constatées pour la première fois hier soir. J'avais passé commande à la fin juillet et avais reçu ma machine à la mi-août.

Je suis donc passé aujourd'hui dans un APR et le service client était parfait. Ils ont admis qu'ils avaient eu plusieurs cas de problèmes avec les dalles retina et m'ont pris en charge en quelque 10 minutes. Ils ont commandé les pièces de réparation sur le champ et je devrais récupérer ma machine en fin de semaine si tout se passe bien. J'espère que j'aurais un dalle Samsung cette fois-ci. 

Je suis donc plutôt satisfait dans mon malheur, puisque je n'ai eu aucun problème à le faire aller en réparation, sous garantie bien sûr.


----------



## toutoutou (20 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Je tombe de haut finalement. J'ai reçu un sms hier de l'APR auquel je m'était adressé pour mon problème de ghosting sur ma dalle Retina LG. 
Je me suis donc présenter au magasin en espérant récupérer ma machine. Je l'ai bien récupérée, toutefois aucune réparation n'a été faite. Ils ont fait une demande à Apple pour un changement de la dalle sous garantie, mais cette réparation a été refusée, dans la mesure où Apple estime qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un vrai problème mais simplement d'un des désavantages de la technologie IPS. 
Ils m'ont donc rendu ma machine, et le problème n'est absolument pas réglé. Ils se contentent simplement de m'aiguiller sur cette article, http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5455?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR, où on me propose de mettre l'écran en veille plus rapidement où d'utiliser un économiseur d'écran.
Moi qui initialement était très satisfait, j'admet être un peu déçu. Pensez vous que je devrais aller  voir un autre APR ou c'est inutile? J'ai fait des tests sur un autre MBPr et un écran thunderbolt et il y'a clairement un problème avec ma dalle spécifiquement. 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses!


----------



## Arlekin (20 Septembre 2012)

toutoutou a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je tombe de haut finalement. J'ai reçu un sms hier de l'APR auquel je m'était adressé pour mon problème de ghosting sur ma dalle Retina LG.
> Je me suis donc présenter au magasin en espérant récupérer ma machine. Je l'ai bien récupérée, toutefois aucune réparation n'a été faite. Ils ont fait une demande à Apple pour un changement de la dalle sous garantie, mais cette réparation a été refusée, dans la mesure où Apple estime qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un vrai problème mais simplement d'un des désavantages de la technologie IPS.
> ...



Je compatis à ta déception.... je possède moi aussi une dalle LG, elle marque un peu mais seulement dans des cas bien précis. Je me dis que tant que le phénomène ne me perturbe pas dans mon usage normal il n'y a pas de raison de le passer en réparation.

Mais concernant ton histoire c'est un peu fort du café comme réponse. Il n'est pas normal d'avoir un refus alors que certains obtiennent bien réparation. Tente un autre APR même si tu es surement fiché maintenant chez Apple comme quoi il y a déjà eu un refus .... ou pas.

Tient nous au courant, mais qui ne tente rien n'a rien !


ps : J'ai fais le test des damiers sur 15 minutes, il ma fallu 2minutes et 18 secondes pour que le ghost disparaisse. Est ce beaucoup selon vous ? par contre j'ai vraiment attendu que sa disparaisse à 100%, donc après suivant les yeux de chacun sa peut varier j'imagines. Je rajoutes que la rétention n'était pas si horrible que sa, si faut mettre du gris 90 pour le remarquer à ce point aussi.....


----------



## Tox (20 Septembre 2012)

C'est surtout que cet article est récent et que les premières prises en charge ont été faites avant sa parution.

Cela donne malheureusement l'impression qu'Apple a trouvé un tour de passe-passe pour ne pas avoir à essuyer des pertes sur la commercialisation de son premier Retina.

Comme quoi, les pratiques commerciales d'Apple n'ont pas changé. Relisez les sujets liés aux "révisions A", c'est toujours la même histoire...


----------



## Arlekin (20 Septembre 2012)

J'ai refais encore le test mais avec seulement 3 minutes, et là je ne vois rien du tout pour les damiers...

je penses que je vais le garder, il ne possède aucun autre défaut (rayure, craquement, faiblesse charnière, bruit ou grésillement, trackpad enfoncé etc...).

On y met le prix c'est clair, mais cela reste qu'un ordinateur, vaut mieux l'utiliser que de l'analyser


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Septembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> C'est surtout que cet article est récent et que les premières prises en charge ont été faites avant sa parution.
> 
> Cela donne malheureusement l'impression qu'Apple a trouvé un tour de passe-passe pour ne pas avoir à essuyer des pertes sur la commercialisation de son premier Retina.
> 
> Comme quoi, les pratiques commerciales d'Apple n'ont pas changé. Relisez les sujets liés aux "révisions A", c'est toujours la même histoire...


 
L'affaire des Rev A, ça tient en grande partie du n'importe quoi et de la légende urbaine. Si on prend le MacBook Pro 15,4" unibody, la carte mère a changé à chaque génération. Donc à chaque fois, c'est une Rev A de carte mère puisqu'il n'y a rien de commun entre une carte mère en Core 2 Duo & GeForce 9400/9600, en Core ix Arrendale Dual Core & GeForce GT 330m, en Core i7 & Radeon HD 6750 et en Core i7 & GeForce GT 650m. Les seuls qui peuvent être considérés comme des Rev B sont les MacBook Pro late 2011 et mid 2009 où il n'y a eu qu'un upgrade de fréquence CPU et/ou GPU. En plus pour prouver encore le non sens de cette théorie, il y a les MacBook Pro avec la GeForce 8600m GT dont les soudures cassent alors que ce sont les derniers d'une série... 

Il y a concrêtement un lot de dalle LG qui a un problème, c'est un fait. Les problèmes de ce genre sont loin d'être isolés ou spécifiques à Apple. Il suffit de rechercher les MacBook Pro 13 et MacBook Air ayant une dalle AUO ou Chi Mei merdique au milieu d'excellentes dalles LG et Samsung (idem pour des Dell XPS et des Thinkpd T61 avec des dalles merdiques). Bref, cette histoire de Rev A bien simpliste n'explique rien vu qu'on trouve autant d'exemples que de contre exemples.

Accessoirement, les gens contents ne postent pas partout et à tout bout de champs : Super mon MacBook Pro Retina n'a pas de souci (ce qui est le cas du mien avec une dalle LG et d'autres).


----------



## Tox (20 Septembre 2012)

Je parle pour ma part Rév. A lorsque Apple introduit un nouveau design. Il est souvent urgent d'attendre pour voir apparaître des modifications significatives.

Ainsi...

Tu oublies bien vite les défauts de jeunesse des premières machines... 

De ce que j'ai rencontré :

Premier G4 iBook, franchement peu utilisable en raison d'une vélocité processeur/disque dur bien trop limitée. Sans compter que cette gamme fait mentir l'adage, car l'ensemble des machines G4 12" était un peu faible du point de vue rigidité châssis. Il a d'ailleurs fallu attendre 2009 pour que toute la gamme portable puisse être qualifiée de rigide...

Tiens, à propos des MB 2009, décollement du plastique sur le capot inférieur et charnières entraînant des micro fissures sur le capot supérieur. Résultat : plus de modèle en polycarbonate actuellement...

Les soucis d'alimentation (grésillements) des premiers portables Intel (souci déjà connu sur certains G4, je te le concède).

L'introduction d'un Core Duo sur le premier MacBook, processeur véritablement mort né sur le plan logiciel système dans la gamme Apple.

Charnière des premiers MBA.

Homogénéité des dalles 24" sur les premiers iMac Core2Duo.

Et tout ce que j'ignore...

La liste est assez longue pour faire douter l'utilisateur que je suis.

PS : A propos des 8600 GT, c'est certainement l'exception qui confirme la règle...


----------



## freefalling (20 Septembre 2012)

Tout de même Pascal,  il faut avouer que de nombreux petits (ou plus importants) problèmes sont découverts par Apple au stade de la production en masse d'une nouvelle série, certes corrigés par la suite (par un changement hardware , ou en rectifiant les lignes de prod.).
Ce n'est pas spécifique à Apple, mais les Mac-users sont je pense beaucoup plus irrités car l'attente qualité générale est plus importante ... comme le prix .

Perso, j'accumule de "malchance"  avec la légende des rev. A ... Historique rapide :

- iMac G5 (rev A) : problème du phénomène dit 'iRasoir'. 3 changements de carte mère => échange d'Apple.
- iPhone 3GS (rev A) : bouton Home de travers + poussière sous écran => échange d'Apple.
- MacBook 13" alu (rev A) : touches de clavier de travers + disque dur grattant. Pas d'échange, j'ai fait avec.
- MacBook Pro Rétina (rev A) : importante rémanence sur écran + importants problèmes de performances sur Diablo 3 (après clean install : je ne dépasse pas les 20fps en config. minimale, 1400x900) => Apple réticent à changer l'écran (je dois passer un second rendez-vous, pour dealer) et je sens qu'ils vont me renvoyer bouler avec la question du jeu (Diablo 3 a pourtant été présenté en Keynote, et comme fer de lance du Retina)..

Un tour sur le forums, et on s'aperçoit que ces problèmes ne sont évoqués que sur certains modèles ... de première série.

Personnellement, je suis en train de me battre avec mon MacBook Pro Retina (rev A) à 3000&#8364; qui ne me satisfait pas en l'état, et je peux jurer que plus jamais je ne mettrais le doigt sur les premières semaines de production Apple à l'avenir. Ca me permettra de ne pas être frustré par l'attente et les délais, également 

PS - certes, aucun problème avec mon iPod nano, Schuffle ou mon iPod Touch gen. 1 (tous rev. A  ).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Septembre 2012)

Allez lire les chroniques du SAV publiées sur MacG. On y trouve autant d'exemples que de contre exemples qui ne sont pas nos petites expériences personnelles. 

Accessoirement, j'accumule les preuves de non problème avec des Rev A :
- MacBook Air 13,3 pouces early 2008, aucun souci, l'acheteur est toujours ravi.
- MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces Unibody late 2008, aucun souci (gardé 1 1/2 an, vendu à un inconnu).
- MacBook Air 11,6 pouces late 2010, aucun souci, l'acheteur est toujours ravi.
- MacBook Pro Retina 15,4 pouces mid 2012, aucun souci (et j'ai un écran LG).

Même avec le MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces late 2007 acheté d'occasion je n'ai eu aucun souci ni l'acheteur qui l'utilise toujours intensivement. Le PS de freefalling est un argument de plus qui ne joue pas en faveur de la théorie des Rev A. Sans compter que le problème du bouton home est toujours d'actualités sur les iPhone récents... 

Pour moi, cette affaire de Rev A est une légende urbaine. Je ne nie pas l'existence de mauvaises séries ni de mauvaises séries dans une première version, ce que ne signifie pas qu'il n'existe pas de première série sans souci. Et puis si Apple ne était pas capable de faire des premières séries sans problème, ça signifierait que c'est quand même une bande d'incapables profonds... :rateau: Ceci étant chacun son point de vue.


----------



## freefalling (20 Septembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je ne nie pas l'existence de mauvaises séries ni de mauvaises séries dans une première version, ce que ne signifie pas qu'il n'existe pas de première série sans souci.


C'était exactement la où je voulais en venir :rateau: . Rev A ne veut pas dire "problème assuré". Mais il y a un essuyage de plâtre certain, qu'Apple a parfois du mal à admettre en SAV avant de rectifier le tir par la suite, plutôt .. silencieusement.
Ca ne veut donc pas dire que cela touche toutes les premières machines sorties d'usine (!), ça n'exclue pas que d'autres modèles ont également des problèmes (inhérent à toute production), et encore moins qu'une majorité fonctionne comme il se doit. 
Quant à moi, j'ai suffisamment essuyé de plâtre pour un bon, bon moment


----------



## toutoutou (21 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous, 

Alors après le refus de l'APR dans lequel je suis allé, je me suis dit que je n'avais rien a perdre en essayant de contacter Apple directement par téléphone. J'ai eu un premier contact avec eux jeudi. Mon interlocuteur m'a envoyé sur le lien suivant ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2807?viewlocale=fr_FR ) pour voir si cela pouvait régler mon problème. Selon lui, d'autres utilisateurs ayant le même problème avaient suivi cette procédure qui avait réglé leur problèmes. Ce qui en fin de compte s'avère un peu être une blague puisque c'est une procédure pour les iMac. J'ai quand même tenter le coup mais cela n'a rien changé.
Je les ai donc rappelé aujourd'hui et on a transféré mon "dossier" à un supérieur ( Senior Adviser CPU ) qui a pris en charge mon dossier personnellement. La personne en question m'a demandé des photos de mon "ghosting" et j'ai du également faire une Capture Data pendant que je faisais apparaître le problème. J'ai du également testé sur une autre session si le problème apparaissait également, ce qui était le cas. La personne m'a dit qu'elle allait faire parvenir toutes ces informations aux ingénieurs et qu'elle me recontacterait au plus vite. 
J'espère qu'ils entreront en matière cette fois-ci car la personne semblait de bonne foi et reconnaissait qu'ils avaient relativement peu d'information sur cette machine et que mon problème semblait "réel". 
Je vous tiendrais au courant pour la suite, mais manifestement cela n'a pas posé de problème que j'ai déjà consulté un APR, puisqu'ils m'ont dit que cela figurait dans le dossier de la machine mais cela était avant que j'ai affaire à un "supérieur".


----------



## Reiki (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, de mon côté mon écran a été changer à l'apple store des quatres temps sans soucis. Par contre j'ai la chance que suite à cette opération ma carte wifi ne fonctionne plus correctement.

Presque une semaine d'attente pour reprendre rendez-vous simplement pour leur donner ma machine (génial).

Bon courage à tous ce qui ont le soucis des dalles LG.


----------



## toutoutou (28 Septembre 2012)

Hello

La personne en charge de mon dossier m'a rappelé mardi pour me dire que je devais apporter ma machine dans un APR puisqu'il puisse procéder au changement de matériel. Ce que j'ai fait.

Je suis passé le reprendre aujourd'hui, il m'ont changé la dalle. J'ai une samsung cette fois-ci, j'espère que je n'aurais plus de problème.

Tout est bien qui finit bien pour moi, j'espère que cela sera également le cas pour les prochains.


----------



## Arlekin (28 Septembre 2012)

toutoutou a dit:


> Hello
> 
> La personne en charge de mon dossier m'a rappelé mardi pour me dire que je devais apporter ma machine dans un APR puisqu'il puisse procéder au changement de matériel. Ce que j'ai fait.
> 
> ...



Attention, avec les samsung a priori c'est une histoire de pixel mort au bout de 2 semaines... enfin espérons que ton périple s'arrête ici avec les soucis


----------



## bgood (28 Septembre 2012)

Aurais tu des sources ? Que  entre le ghosting et les pixel mort c'est pas mal agaçant


----------



## Arlekin (28 Septembre 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Aurais tu des sources ? Que  entre le ghosting et les pixel mort c'est pas mal agaçant



Aucune source non :hein: juste pas mal d'heure de lecture sur les forum dont le plus populaire sur le sujet : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4034848?start=3930&tstart=0


----------



## bgood (29 Septembre 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Aucune source non :hein: juste pas mal d'heure de lecture sur les forum dont le plus populaire sur le sujet : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4034848?start=3930&tstart=0



Merci


----------

